# Ducato speakers



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Guys
Further to my stereo modification exercise, does anyone know what size speakers are used in the dash of a 1994-2001 Ducato, and where is a good place to buy replacements?
Many thanks again!


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I didn't think to measure mine when I had the panel off, even though I'm interested in replacing them too .


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

If its the same as a 2001 pre facelift Peugeot Boxer the relevant fascia panels come off quite easily and I replaced the small useless elliptical speakers with a pair of 6 inch circular after a certain amount of "trimming", but I think it would probably be better to fit a couple of decent door speakers,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks guys
Chris-I cant use door speakers-it's an A class ! So 6" round ones went in ok? What kind of mods did you need to make? (It is the same dash as the pre-facelift Boxer.)
Thanks


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I first removed the bit of dashboard where the speaker mounts on the offside, behind the steering wheel on RHD van. This is quite easy but you will need to have the correct spline type screwdriver tip and allen key. one screw is only visible with the door open so what happens with yours? I suggest you have a carefull look. The other side is more involved in that there are more screws to find, some hiding inthe glovebox. Once you have removed the first bit of dashboard you can unscrew the original speaker and see which pieces of the dash you need to trim to get a reasonable fit. You could of course just take this piece of dash to a car hi fi shop and see what they have,it all depends on your DIY skills any trimming can't be seen once you refit the dash, I already had a pair of speakers which is why I used them. Note that the speaker wires are very short on the other side and it's easier to extend them, hope this helps,
Chris V.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Just to let everyone know, the Ducato dash speakers (94-01) are 6 X 4", but round ones could be made to fit. I fitted a pair of 6 X 4 JBL speakers bought off eBay which are excellent quality at a reasonable price. I had to fit the passenger one vertically instead of horizontally to clear my battery charger, but it was easy to do.


----------

